# fragen zum rose beef cake fr 2



## teambikefriends (17. Juli 2011)

hi
ich habe ein paar fragen zu diesem bike
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-beef-cake-fr-2/aid:432574
1.hat es jetzt eine kettenführung oder nicht
2.kann man vorne singelspeed einbauen mit kettenführung
3.wenn es keine 2-fach kettenführung hat,wv kostet es sie einzubauen
und wv kostet es vorne singelspeed mit ketten führung einzubauen


----------

